# SNES on Xbox 360



## macaronie

I want to know if I could run an SNES Emulator on my xbox 360 without;

• JTAGGING (No idea what it is, all I know is that it is illegal and it's similar to jail breaking.)
• MODDING ( I do NOT want to mod my xbox, because that is all i have, and if I mess it up, or someone else messes it up, there will be an issue.)
• GETTING BANNED ON XBOX ( Not trying to sound like a lifeless DB, but xbox is my life. I am a 90's kid and I want to reminisce while experiencing the present.)

Also, is there some sort of jail breaking on the xbox where you can get games, shows, movies, and songs without microsoft points? If this is jtagging, inform me so I don't ruin my xbox. If you don't know how, can you please tell me a way to get microsoft points for free?

Please answer my questions in this format:

Snes on xbox: 

Purchases without microsoftpoints:


----------



## Redeye3323

Hi,

Regarding SNES games, you may find some of them in the Xbox Arcade.

Other than that, we cannot assist you with anything else as they all involve illegal activities which we don't assist with.

I'll leave this thread open for now, but I will close it if you ask for assistance with hacking your console.

Yours sincerely,
-Redeye
Gaming Section Moderator


----------



## Ninjaboi

> I want to know if I could run an SNES Emulator on my xbox 360 without;


Same as what Redeye said, they might have SNES games in the Xbox Arcade as classics.

JTAGGING: It's directly modding the hardware of your Xbox 360. It's illegal and can damage your system if not done correctly.
MODDING: This can be hardware or software modding. Since you said you didn't want to do this, and that it's also illegal in most cases, it's better not to do so.
GETTING BANNED ON XBOX: You will get banned on Xbox Live when you mod your system, or if you don't immediately there is usually a firmware update that takes care of it.



> Also, is there some sort of jail breaking on the xbox where you can get games, shows, movies, and songs without microsoft points?


There are free games, movies, and songs that are available, but it sounds like you're wanting to get items that cost money for free. Again, this is illegal.



> If you don't know how, can you please tell me a way to get microsoft points for free?


Participating in survey websites to earn points towards a Microsoft Points card would be a good free way to get some. I used to do it, but it's not exactly quick and easy. Most cases you can work a job paying minimum wage and get more points from your money rather than going through all the hassle to get them from surveys. In the time that you could work a full 8 hour shift and get 70-90 USD that you might use for just points, getting the equivalent in survey participation could take 10 times as long.


----------



## macaronie

Would it be advertising to tell me legitimate sites?
If not, please do.


----------



## Redeye3323

macaronie said:


> Would it be advertising to tell me legitimate sites?
> If not, please do.


OnePoll is the only site I know which gives money for surveys, but the time it takes to reach £40 is months worth and you have to wait for surveys to come up each time.

Like what has been said, a paid job would be far better. Though I know just how hard it is to find one so maybe surveys is your only option.

Depends on how patient and committed you are...


----------



## Enomus

You might be better off downloading an emulator for your pc. Not only does it not involve you getting banned on XBL, but I don't think having the actual emulator is illegal. You're on your own for mods though.

Additionally, you could set up your xbox (wired) controller to play the games.


----------



## Redeye3323

Enomus said:


> You might be better off downloading an emulator for your pc. Not only does it not involve you getting banned on XBL, but I don't think having the actual emulator is illegal. You're on your own for mods though.
> 
> Additionally, you could set up your xbox (wired) controller to play the games.


Although I think emulation software isn't illegal, we will not assist with Emulators due to them being used illegally.

I'll have to close the thread if you go any further then pointing out that he could use an emulator on a PC..


----------

